# How much weight can you put on a rimless tank?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

There's currently a 4-bulb 48" T5HO fixture resting on the tank, and I was wondering if it's safe to put a 48" power compact fixture on it as well.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I would play it safe and cut a piece of clear acrylic and place it on each end of the tank to evenly spread the weight of lights.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

ditch the PC!!!! You'll hate yourself for using it.

I have a PC fixture here and I've tried to give it away to no avail


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> ditch the PC!!!! You'll hate yourself for using it.
> 
> I have a PC fixture here and I've tried to give it away to no avail


Light is light, no? If it's sitting around, I might as well make use of it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No way man! Not all lights are the same, and with the PC bulbs they tend to burn out fairly fast and their spectrum changes. If this has happened to the bulbs already then you're setting yourself up for failure. Also the PC bulbs are expensive!

Do it right the first time and you won't have to worry about problems down the road.

The biggest problem people deal with in saltwater is the idea that coral are easy to take care of. Just think of your coral as if they were fish. They need filtration, food (light and live food) and proper care.

You wouldn't starve your fish for a week so why would you put a underpowered light?

I did the same thing with my first nano tank thinking a 13w PC was good enough. In the end all I got was algae and some very pissed off zoa's

Good luck and show us some pics!!


----------

